# MF 202 WorkBull



## mgc1953 (Jun 7, 2010)

I recently acquired a 1959 WorkBull 202 and I'm looking for a trailer to haul it. I've looked all over the internet and can't seem to find any weight on it. It has the 102 loader and a 3 point scraper. Any help appreciated.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 
I would say it weighs around 2000/3000 kilograms.
Hutch


----------

